
AI Research Suffering Gender Diversity Crisis - NeonTiger1992
https://digit.fyi/ai-research-suffering-gender-diversity-crisis/
======
Bostonian
A crisis is "a time of intense difficulty, trouble, or danger", with the
implication that the status quo is unsustainable. Yet AI research is making
huge strides. Some people may wish that the demographics of the field be
different, but there is no "crisis".

